# X53



## TheFizzer (Jul 5, 2016)

This X53 has seriously been listed on ebay for years.  I've made the guy a fair offer but no luck.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1950S-X-53-...993336?hash=item28141acff8:g:UjoAAOSwxp9W6VrF


----------



## vincev (Jul 5, 2016)

What did you offer ?


----------



## jkent (Jul 5, 2016)

Offer $1499, I bet he wouyld take it. anything less is not a fair offer 
I mean seriously how much do you expect him to come off his 2 year old price?
LOL 
just having fun.
JKent


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 5, 2016)

What's a fair offer guys?


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 5, 2016)

vincev said:


> What did you offer ?



$700


----------



## vincev (Jul 5, 2016)

Thats what I was thinking  would be more than fair.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 5, 2016)

73 people watching it, I guess its had some time to attract some interest.


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 5, 2016)

Greed has destroyed American culture


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 5, 2016)

'American culture' and 'capitalism' are interchangeable. This person sees this bike as an asset and is cashing in 150yrs too early. Who NEEDS this bike?
Lol


----------



## vincev (Jul 5, 2016)

nothing wrong with asking a sky high price.The owner can ask anything he wants.If he catches a person with no price knowledge he cashes in  big time.


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 6, 2016)

vincev said:


> nothing wrong with asking a sky high price.The owner can ask anything he wants.If he catches a person with no price knowledge he cashes in  big time.



....

meh.  I don't subscribe to the buyer beware mentality.

Sure you need to do as much homework as possible when buying anything as a 'consumer'....
but when you have listed something for 2 years straight?  as was suggested with this particular
item....
pretty obvious it's a gouge price.


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 6, 2016)

X-53 gets funnier....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/American-Cl...479742?hash=item1a169c1dfe:g:~~0AAOSwWnFWAKNq

Sellers own words....."You may Not Want to Wait or Bid   and Just Buy it Now & Own it , While You Can... "

(while ya can!!!!!)

I don't know what it is in the water of "Florida" that makes that state tops for the most
insane overpriced or grossly misrepresented vintage bike stuff, and or cobbled. 
 And apologies to the great collectors from the Sunshine state,  and I certainly do know a few who reside there personally.
But for some reason....
and not just my consensus, scammer central/ gouger central.  Has been that way historically.
Why Florida?

what up wid Fla?

LOL I once flew there to buy a bicycle collection, a large collection from a woman.
We made a deal, it was a deal.  I get there, I'm sitting in this womans living room
and she ups the price on me a few thousand dollars!!!  Wtf!  Well I stuck to my guns and
principles, but the woman tried.  Floo-o-o-o-o-o-orida!
The butthole surfers from Austin Texas wrote a great song about
that place a number of years back.

google them and "movin to Florida"


----------



## vincev (Jul 6, 2016)

bobcycles said:


> ....
> 
> meh.  I don't subscribe to the buyer beware mentality.
> 
> ...




Just like fishing.How long do you stay in one spot when the fish aren't bitin'.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 6, 2016)

Adam Carolla would say "Germany or Florida?"
Then read off bobcycles' story and the caller would make an educated guess. 
I miss that show...


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 6, 2016)

I always search X53 on ebay & this bike has been on ebay since I lived in Ohio & that was over 3 years ago.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jul 6, 2016)

I think the funniest of them all is the one that's always on there for $5800! Although, when I just went to look for it to grab the link, I see it's not there. So maybe the guy that listed it is the one that's laughing...


----------



## TheFizzer (Jul 6, 2016)

silvertonguedevil said:


> I think the funniest of them all is the one that's always on there for $5800! Although, when I just went to look for it to grab the link, I see it's not there. So maybe the guy that listed it is the one that's laughing...



 Yeah I've seen that one on there too.


----------

